# Come And Cruise With Me



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Come And Cruise With Me*

A four-day Carnival cruise from Long Beach Ca - Catalina (Sta. Catalina Island)Ca - Ensenada Mexico on Aug. 25 - 29/2014

*Long Beach* - Day One
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

11








12 *Checking In*








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

21 *A Cunard Line ocean liner launched in 1934, now retired as a hotel in Long Beach, California, USA*









22








23








24








25








26








27 *Leaving Long Beach to Catalina*








28








29








30


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! looks like this is one exciting trip....will be checking this for more.
nice photos though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, capricorn...


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely photo series of Long Beach but It seems the beach is kind of empty and this is summer?


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this would be a nice cruise and thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the updates; are very nice as well


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Catalina (Santa Catalina) Day 2*
*This is the city of Avalon*
41








42








43








44








45








46








47








48








49








50


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots.....I'm feeling as if I'm on cruise too.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great cruising at summertime..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! alluring photos and looks like one exciting cruising...
I wish I can do this too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you always wanted to do a cruise? Looks exciting; although I feel quite ambivalent about cruises myself.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Have you always wanted to do a cruise? Looks exciting; although I feel quite ambivalent about cruises myself.


actually, I'm not very keen but I thought I would like to experience it for once in my life but this cruise (my first time), 
I really had a grand time, enjoyed watching live concerts, comedy shows, singing in karaoke, participated in a show and line dancing 
and of course, lots and lots of foods. I will do it again sometimes.

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is one great and exciting traveling to places through cruising....I like your photos.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice...I think this is the first thread I saw here which is about cruising....
well, it must be exciting but relaxing at the same time.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Catalina island looks like some kind of a Greek island, except maybe the palm trees.
nice photos as usual.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all guys for checking my thread and the *Like* as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At the cruise' formal dining.
141








142








143








144








145








146








147








148









At the Karaoke bar
149








150








At the concert venue - audience' participation
151








random shots in the ship
152








153








154


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back to La Bufadora
155








156








157








158








159








160


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

looks like an exciting cruising...the scenery is beautiful, the ship is huge and the foods are awesome.
BTW, if you don't mind, how much did you pay for the cruise? are you one of the participants in post # 151 and which one is you?


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

your photos really are quite inviting to see these places in person.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos as always.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really interesting!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

MilbertDavid said:


> looks like an exciting cruising...the scenery is beautiful, the ship is huge and the foods are awesome.
> BTW, if you don't mind, how much did you pay for the cruise? are you one of the participants in post # 151 and which one is you?


the cruise cost me about C$375 and the plane ticket to LA is C$400 (a little expensive cos I bought it late)
I'm the one with the black stetson hat portraying like the Village People and danced YMCA. it was fun.

161








162








163








164








165








166








167








168








169








170


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

171








172








173








174








175








176








177








178








179








180


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is absolutely a great cruising trip...the foods are sumptuous and lots o activities.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is one real sweet holiday...seeing nice places and with lots of good foods.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

this is one grand vacation, I may do it sometime.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone...love your comments.

181








182








183








184








185








186








187








188








189








190


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

191








192








193








194








195








196








197








198








199








200


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots and I like the character you've shown of the landscape on that part of Mexico.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Back to Ensenada city center*
201








202








203








204








205








206








207








208








209








210


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

pretty nice photo update....it's nice to see some sights in the Mexican side.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photos - a taste of Mexico..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

211








212








213








214








215








216








217








218








219








220


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Interesting journey. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! you extensively covered every place in that cruise. thanks for sharing your nice photos.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots...I like the clarity of our photos.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like it's an exciting cruise.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

City of Ensenada

221








222








223








224








225








226








227








228








229








230


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

231








232








233








234








235








236








237








238








239








240


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots and nice city too.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

241








242








243








244








245








246








247








248








249








250


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

251








252








253








254








255








256








257








258








259








260


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

there's some kind of a unique character of the landscape but almost the same like Southern Cali.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite an interesting travelogue. I would probably do this too when I have the chance.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

561








562








263








264








265








266








267








268








269








270


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely photo update of your summer trip.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

pretty nice photo update.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

quite an interesting journey , I should say....it's fun.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool update.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

pretty nice photo series of Ensenada.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

271








272








273








274








275








276


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This ends my cruise and I like to take this time to thank you all guys for your times in checking this thread out and leaving some comments.
and as a parting song, let's imagine we're listening or singing Frank Sinatra's* Come Fly With Me* (down to Vancouver) Ciao!

277








278








279








280








281








282








283








284








285


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your thread was really amazing, very nice :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow nice photos from the plane.


----------

